# need advice on jointer



## Alex_Izzarelli (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm looking at a 4 1/8" Craftsman jointer/planer to help me when I build guitars. The person selling it doesn't know how old it is. Would this be a decent jointer? how much would you guys offer. it comes with two push sticks and a table
thank you for any responses
Alex


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I picked up a Craftmaster three blade 4 inch jointer at the local thrift store one day for $8. Just the basic jointer, no motor or table. I thought that was pretty good until I went to a garage sale last Spring and found another same model craftmaster four inch jointer with a motor and table for $5. I had to replace the power cord, which wasn't giving it any power, but after that it works fine. I have no idea how old these jointers are, but I had not heard of them before I found the first one. Now, admittedly, these prices are bottom of the line, but I would think you could pick up an older Craftsman four inch jointer for in the $50 range.

Gerry


----------



## Alex_Izzarelli (Mar 4, 2011)

just bought the jointer yesterday for $40. It was in pretty good shape, no rust and everything worked; it even came with a couple push handles and a table. If I could have gotten it for $8, that would be a good deal! I ought to go to more yard sales.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That's a good price Alex. You can do a lot of edging with a decent four inch jointer. As far as I know Craftsman made pretty good four inch jointers.

Gerry


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I have an older (1980's I'm guessing) craftsman 6" jointer which is ok. 

Some things I always check prior to jointing is that the fence is at 90 degrees, the blades are set to the right height and are level.

This jointer has a habit of doing things on its own when its not being used. I also keep three sets of knives handy and send two sets out for sharpening when the last fresh set is put in. The knives aren't carbide so they'll go pretty quick.

Lastly, move your fence back and forth to get even wear on the blades. Lots of people just leave the fence in one place and the knives get worn out in one spot and you get those raised lines.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*sear's jointer*

i did have the 6" sear'sjointer and that was the worst jointer ever. I wouldn't take one home for free. The setting of the knives is a pain to do that if the bed's get off that is another real problum. I don't like sear's or harbor freight. You get what you pay for. I have the ridgid 6" jointer which was right on out of the box. Both bed's move which help's in setting up the blade's. in the sear's the outfeed bed doesn't move so they have to right on. Of course so do all of the blade's . But with the outfeed bed you can lower or raise the bed which will make the blade setting work better. The only thing i had to do was set the 45 degree and the 90 degree and that was it. Low cost but work's evertime for me . It may not have a name that some people may not like?? oh well something for ever one.


----------

